# will moving a tank move the cycle?



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I will be moving my P's from the current tank(s) to a bigger one. I will use the same existing water, and filters into the new tank. My previous tanks are cycled, and I am guessing my new tank will be cycled as well, what do you think?

If so there shouldn't be a problem by immediatly placing the fish in new tank.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

try to start up the new tank with some water and gravel from your old tank and wait for a few days to a week before putting them in the new tank just to make sure.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Can you put your p's in a five gallon bucket for about a hour or so, so that the tank will have time to settle ?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

if your using the same sh*t from your old tank then you dont have to wait. since the water and everything is going in your new tank.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

thats what I thought Jeff I just wanted to make sure and don't want to rish my ps in any way


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds like everything will be fine
just test the water before putting fish in


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

> sounds like everything will be fine


----------

